# Argus C-Forty-Four Pics



## alexkerhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Argus C-Forty-Four, and my old C-Four shown as well. The Forty-Four has a 35/50/100 turret viewer attached. 

The main difference of the two is the 44 has a removable lens.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have a Brick to go with those?


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Serving up a couple of bricks. 













Here is a side of Argus TLR.






I have the 75 too, but I forgot to take a picture of it.


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Serving up a C3 and a C3 matchmatic.



I've got a black C3, I saw one of the beige ones the other day but opted not to buy.


----------



## J.Ed (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that a Black 100mm Sandmar on the C3?


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> I've got a black C3, I saw one of the beige ones the other day but opted not to buy.


Next time you find one, buy, they look and feel nicer than the basic C3. The shoe is a nice feature too. 



J.Ed said:


> Is that a Black 100mm Sandmar on the C3?



Indeed it is, I plan to use that lens on the Matchmatic with the 35/50/100 turret and run some film through it.


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Next time you find one, buy, they look and feel nicer than the basic C3. The shoe is a nice feature too.



I have a hard time dragging the one I have out, but depending on what my budget looks like I might pick it up, I dunno. I still have to pay for that macro takumar I bought the other day :blushing:


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2008)

There was a specially modified C-4 that had interchangeable German-made
lenses by Enna.  It's called the Geiss C-4.  More info here.


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 5, 2008)

That is pretty cool! Thanks for the link.


----------

